# Need Help -Toad not working on Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi guys I need to know how do I use TOAD software on Ubuntu 12.

We have lots of work to do on toad and due to this issue we r unable to use Linux in office.

Any help/suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2013)

title made me chuckle...toad


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2013)

Faun u can very well have a laugh but please help

we r handling our oracle database worth a lot using TOAD and if it wont work on ubuntu we will unneccesarly pay for windows on every PC...help guys


----------



## Vyom (Jan 24, 2013)

For a start, you can try the method using this article: 
Oracle, Ubuntu, Installation, Toad, DBA Tools, DBA | Blog for web development


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks Vyom...will check


----------

